# köszi



## almufadado

Some one said *"köszi"* in order to thank me for ma "good deed".

How do i reply ? How do i repay the compliment ?


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hi almufadado,

You can say either 1. "szívesen" (=you're welcome) - to which you can add "máskor is" (=any time) - or 2. "nincs mit" (=not at all).


----------



## Lillita

Zsuzsu said:


> Hi almufadado,
> 
> You can say either 1. "szívesen" (=you're welcome) - to which you can add "máskor is" (=any time) - or 2. "nincs mit" (=not at all).



The only thing I could add to Zsuzsu's answer (which is perfect as it is, by the way ) is that since _"köszi"_ is an informal way of saying thanks, you can also reply _"szivi"_, which is the informal and a kind of diminutive form of _"szívesen"_. However, I would definitely not recommend using it a lot, since it sounds a bit cheesy depending on who and how says it.

Greetings.
Have a nice day


----------



## almufadado

*Köszönöm *mind ! (thank you both)

Szép napot! (Have a nice day !)


----------

